# vermos



## Estefanía Perdomo

Bom dia Galera!

Hoje acordei com umas frases que há tempo queria saber o que significam, tenho olhado mutas vezes palavras que acabam em "mos". Exemplo

revivermos
sermos
pararmos
vivermos
vermos

Enfim tem muitos exemplos, eu gostaria muito muito de saber o que querem dizer essa frases, com que pronome trabalham, quando devo 
usá-las???

Eu a verdade tenho o meus amigos em Brasil e nunca falaram para mim assim, mais nas músicas falam sim, eu escuto aquelas frases e procuro a letra da música, e as acho. Eu nem as uso, imagino que uso algo no seu lugar né, e deve estar mau, bom ou quém sabe, então se por acaso tiver outra maneira de referir-se e tem esse mesmo sentido, ainda mais obrigada vou ficar se vocês esclarecem, valeu!

até breve!


----------



## Sophie_C

Essas palavras que referes são formas verbais na 1ª pessoa do plural (do futuro do conjuntivo ou do infinitivo pessoal):

Vamos a alguns exemplos:

Se *pararmos* agora, vamo-nos atrasar muito.
Quando *vivermos* em Espanha, vamos melhorar muito o nosso espanhol.
Para *vermos* o filme, temos de ir ao cinema.
Fomos àquele parque para *revivermos* o passado.
Se *andarmos *mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço.
Quando *voltarmos* da viagem, vou visitar a minha mãe. 

Espero que ajude e espero também que alguém mais entendido possa dar uma explicação mais esclarecedora.


----------



## jonquiliser

Aquí hay más hilos que pueden ser de ayuda 

Infinitivo pessoal
Otro
Otro
Uno más
...y aquí
y más!


----------



## jonquiliser

Sophie_C said:


> Essas palavras que referes são formas verbais na 1ª pessoa do plural (do futuro do conjuntivo ou do infinitivo pessoal):
> 
> Vamos a alguns exemplos:
> 
> Se *pararmos* agora, vamo-nos atrasar muito.
> Quando *vivermos* em Espanha, vamos melhorar muito o nosso espanhol.
> Para *vermos* o filme, temos de ir ao cinema.
> Fomos àquele parque para *revivermos* o passado.
> Se *andarmos *mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço.
> Quando *voltarmos* da viagem, vou visitar a minha mãe.



Uma pergunta: cal seria a diferenza entre utilizar nesses exemplos o infinitivo pessoal ou outras formas verbais? 

Por exemplo: "Se pararmos agora, vamo-nos atrasar muito." vs "se paramos agora..." ou "se parasemos agora..."

"Quando vivermos em Espanha, vamos melhorar muito o nosso espanhol." vs "quando vivamos em Espanha imos..."

"Se andarmos mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço." vs "se andamos/andivessemos"

"Quando voltarmos da viagem, vou visitar a minha mãe." vs "quando voltamos/voltemos..."

Nos casos que se use "para" ou "ao" + verbo, entendo, já que pode haver dúvida do sujeito. Mas aqui não entendo.


----------



## Sophie_C

jonquiliser said:


> Uma pergunta: cal seria a diferenza entre utilizar nesses exemplos o infinitivo pessoal ou outras formas verbais?
> 
> Por exemplo: "Se pararmos agora, vamo-nos atrasar muito." vs "se paramos agora..." ou "se parasemos agora..." "Se parássemos agora" está correcto mas tem outra conotação, está implícito que não vamos parar enquanto que na frase anterior "parar" é ainda uma possibilidade.
> 
> "Quando vivermos em Espanha, vamos melhorar muito o nosso espanhol." vs "quando vivamos em Espanha imos..." "Quando vivamos" é incorrecto.
> 
> "Se andarmos mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço." vs "se andamos/andivessemos" Estas opções também estão incorrectas. Poderias contudo dizer "se andássemos" (igual à primeira frase).
> 
> "Quando voltarmos da viagem, vou visitar a minha mãe." vs "quando voltamos/voltemos..." Incorrecto.
> 
> Nos casos que se use "para" ou "ao" + verbo, entendo, já que pode haver dúvida do sujeito. Mas aqui não entendo.


----------



## jonquiliser

Obrigada, Sophie! O do imperfeito do subjuntivo, tudo claro  Mas, ainda não entendi: por que são incorrectas as outras formas que indicas? Não se poderian usar em _nenhum_ caso (quero dizer, "quando voltemos" e os demais casos)?


----------



## Sophie_C

jonquiliser said:


> Obrigada, Sophie! O do imperfeito do subjuntivo, tudo claro  Mas, ainda não entendi: por que são incorrectas as outras formas que indicas? Não se poderian usar em _nenhum_ caso (quero dizer, "quando voltemos" e os demais casos)?


 
Realmente, essas frases estão incorrectas. "Voltemos" é presente do conjuntivo e não se usa com _*quando*_. 

O presente do conjuntivo encontrarás com a forma "que" e expressa dúvida, desejo:

"Espero que se *veja* bem o quadro."
"Não estou certa que esta frase *esteja* correcta."
"Não é certo que *voltemos* ainda hoje."

No entanto, atenção que este _*que*_ não é obrigatório:
"Oxalá *esteja* bem."

A utilização do presente do conjuntivo em português é bem diferente da do espanhol.


----------



## jonquiliser

Sophie_C said:


> O presente do conjuntivo encontrarás com a forma "que" e expressa dúvida, desejo:
> 
> "Espero que se *veja* bem o quadro."
> "Não estou certa que esta frase *esteja* correcta."
> "Não é certo que *voltemos* ainda hoje."
> 
> No entanto, atenção que este _*que*_ não é obrigatório:
> "Oxalá *esteja* bem."
> 
> A utilização do presente do conjuntivo em português é bem diferente da do espanhol.



 Muito boa, a explicação; obrigada! Vexo que si é diferente o uso do conjuntivo (não subjuntivo?) em português...!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Brigada. Ficou algo mais certo do que antes, achei que não é simples, é um ponto muito bom e importante, é difícil saber isso, imagino que poucas pessoas imaginam que existe esso e que devem corrigir-se... Se por mim tiria sido, eu seguisse usando tudo assim: vernos, amarnos... sem fazer idéia do erro, sem cair na conta: rsrsrsrsrs

Bom, vou tomar os conselhos aí valeu.

Beijos, até mais.


----------



## Outsider

jonquiliser said:


> Uma pergunta: cal seria a diferenza entre utilizar nesses exemplos o infinitivo pessoal ou outras formas verbais?


 Várias das frases que escreveu não têm o infinitivo pessoal, mas o futuro do conjuntivo. (Também pode dizer "subjuntivo". No Brasil diz-se mais "subjuntivo"; em Portugal diz-se "conjuntivo".)

1. Se *paremos* agora, vamo-nos atrasar muito.​Esta frase parece-me que nunca seria aceitável. Não existe em português.

2. Quando *vivermos* em Espanha, vamos melhorar muito o nosso espanhol.
Quando *vivamos* em Espanha, vamos melhorar muito o nosso espanhol.​A segunda frase não é incorrecta. É uma construção extremamente invulgar e parece-me que arcaica, mas encontra-se por vezes em linguagem legal.

3. Para *vejamos* o filme, temos de ir ao cinema.
Fomos àquele parque para *revivamos* o passado.​Inadmissível. Aqui, o verbo não está no conjuntivo, mas no infinitivo pessoal.

4. Se *andemos *mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço.​O mesmo que 1.

5. Quando *voltemos* da viagem, vou visitar a minha mãe.​O mesmo que 2.


----------



## jonquiliser

Outsider said:


> Várias das frases que escreveu não têm o infinitivo pessoal, mas o futuro do conjuntivo.



Caralho, que complicado! Não decatara a coincidencia da forma entre estes dous tempos...! Mas obrigada pelas explica[cedilla]ões (custa muito copiar e pegar cada vez...  perdoade!)



Outsider said:


> 1. Se *paremos* agora, vamo-nos atrasar muito.​Esta frase parece-me que nunca seria aceitável. Não existe em português.



Vendo-a agora, duvido muito que haja no espanhol tampouco. Soa mal simplesmente. 



Outsider said:


> 3. Para *vejamos* o filme, temos de ir ao cinema.
> Fomos àquele parque para *revivermos* o passado.​Inadmissível. Aqui, o verbo não está no conjuntivo, mas no infinitivo pessoal.



Não está no infinitivo pessoal nos dous casos, não? A primeira frase sera o conjuntivo, não? Em todo caso, entendo que a primeria frase está mal, mais se fosse assim "Para que vejamos o filme, temos de ir ao cinema", também estaria mal?



Outsider said:


> 4. Se *andarmos *mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço.​O mesmo que 1.



 Mas no primeiro caso o tempo era o conjuntivo, aqui é o infinitivo pessoal...?

Sinto-o por seguir enchendo-vos o saco, mas é-me muito complicado, isso!


----------



## Outsider

jonquiliser said:


> Caralho, que complicado!


 Atenção, que a palavra "caralho" é mais obscena em português que em espanhol!



jonquiliser said:


> Não decatara a coincidencia da forma entre estes dous tempos...! Mas obrigada pelas explica[cedilla]ões (custa muito copiar e pegar cada vez...  perdoade!)


Como notou, o infinitivo pessoal e o futuro do subjuntivo coincidem muitas vezes. Mais especificamente, são iguais para todos os verbos regulares. No entanto, diferem em alguns verbos irregulares.



jonquiliser said:


> Não está no infinitivo pessoal nos dous casos, não? A primeira frase sera o conjuntivo, não? Em todo caso, entendo que a primeria frase está mal, mais se fosse assim "Para *que* vejamos o filme, temos de ir ao cinema", também estaria mal?
> 
> Mas no primeiro caso o tempo era o conjuntivo, aqui é o infinitivo pessoal...?


Desculpe, foi engano meu. O que eu queria escreveu era:

Fomos àquele parque para *revivermos* o passado. (infinitivo pessoal)
Fomos àquele parque para *revivamos* o passado. (presente do subjuntivo)

Se *andarmos* mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço. (futuro do subjuntivo)
Se *andemos* mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço. (presente do subjuntivo)

Repare que o futuro do subjuntivo corresponde ao tempo presente em espanhol.


----------



## jonquiliser

Agora penso te-lo um pouquinho mais claro. E, não usarei o "caralho" então  Obrigada, Out!


----------



## ham_let

Sophie_C said:


> Essas palavras que referes são formas verbais na 1ª pessoa do plural (do futuro do conjuntivo ou do infinitivo pessoal):
> 
> Vamos a alguns exemplos:
> 
> Se *pararmos* agora, vamo-nos atrasar muito.
> Quando *vivermos* em Espanha, vamos melhorar muito o nosso espanhol.
> Para *vermos* o filme, temos de ir ao cinema.
> Fomos àquele parque para *revivermos* o passado.
> Se *andarmos *mais depressa, chegamos antes do almoço.
> Quando *voltarmos* da viagem, vou visitar a minha mãe.
> 
> Espero que ajude e espero também que alguém mais entendido possa dar uma explicação mais esclarecedora.


Estou com dúvidas... Ambas as formas verbais são muito díficil para entender porque não existem em espanhol. (Na minha opinião... ¬_¬) Eis as minhas traduções:

FUTURO DO CONJUNTIVO
Si paramos ahora, vamos a atrasarnos mucho.
Si andamos más rápida, llegaramos antes de almuerzo.
Cuando vivamos en España, mejoramos nuestro español. <--?~?!?!? (hablo del futuro mientras uso el presente? :/ ¿es correcta?)
Cuando volvamos del viaje, voy a visitar mi mamá. (!?!?  ?!?!)

INFINITIVO PESSOAL
Para (que podramos) ver el película, tendremos que ir al cine.
Fuimos a aquel parque para (que pudimos) revivir el pasado.


----------



## Outsider

> FUTURO DO CONJUNTIVO
> Si paramos ahora, vamos a atrasarnos mucho.
> Si andamos más rápido, llegaremos/llegamos antes del almuerzo.
> Cuando vivamos en España, mejoraremos/mejoramos nuestro español. <--?~?!?!? (hablo del futuro mientras uso el presente? :/ ¿es correcta?)
> Cuando volvamos del viaje, voy a visitar mi mamá.
> 
> INFINITIVO PESSOAL
> Para (poder / que podamos) ver la película, tendremos que ir al cine.
> Fuimos a aquel parque para (poder / que pudiéramos) revivir el pasado.


----------



## ham_let

Não dá pra pôr check marks... Tá cheia de correções...

LOL.

Há mais um exemplo que quero mostrar a Estefanía:
É preciso voltarmos agora. (infinitivo personal)
Es preciso que volvamos agora. (que + presente subjunctivo)

Ele já nos disse para não irmos aí!
Él ya nos dijo que no debemos ir ahí! (??? lol poh, tô com dúvidas de novo..)


----------



## Alentugano

ham_let said:


> Ele *já* *nos* disse-nos para não irmos aí!



A presença do advérbio *já *faz com que o pronome *nos *não possa ficar depois do verbo. Isto também acontece quando estão presentes palavras como *sempre, quando, muito, que, talvez,* _*não, nunca,*_ _*se,*_ etc.

Exemplo:
_João: - Parece-*me* que o tempo vai melhorar .
Ana: - *Não* *me* parece. Na televisão disseram que vai chover.
_


----------



## Macunaíma

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> revivermos
> sermos
> pararmos
> vivermos
> vermos
> 
> Eu a verdade tenho o meus amigos em Brasil e *nunca falaram para mim assim*, mais nas músicas falam sim, eu escuto aquelas frases e procuro a letra da música, e as acho.
> 
> valeu!
> 
> até breve!


 
Esses verbos estão no infinitivo pessoal da primeira pessoa do plural (nós). Algumas dessas formas coincidem com as do futuro do subjuntivo da mesma pessoa, mas não todas. Veja:

Infinitivo Pessoal Futuro do Subjuntivo​ 
revivermos revivermos
sermos formos
pararmos pararmos
vivermos vivermos
vermos virmos​ 
Você ouve pouco esses pronomes nas conversas com seus amigos brasileiros porque aqui é muito comum substituir-se o_ nós_ por _a gente_, que se conjuga na segunda pessoa do singular. Eu acho que essa substituição visa justamente a eliminar esse "problema" das conjugações complicadas. No entanto, se você usar o pronome _nós_, você deve necessariamente usar aquelas formas verbais, não há escolha.​ 
_Se a gente parar agora para almoçar (nós) só vamos chegar à noite._
>> é muito comum misturar a gente e nós na mesma frase​ 
_Se nós pararmos agora para almoçar, só vamos chegar à noite._​


----------

